
Elon Musk shares first look into the Boring Company's 'disturbingly long' tunnel - unclebucknasty
https://www.businessinsider.com/inside-elon-musk-boring-company-tunnels-2018-11
======
elihu
What's the ground like where they dug this tunnel? Is it mostly rock, or more
clay-like? Does the type of ground make a big difference regarding speed of
boring and cost? Are there materials the boring machine can't cope with?

